# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Спам от Agnitum

## SDA

Пришло на мейловский почтовый ящик:

Dear Outpost User,

You are receiving this message because you received your Outpost Security Suite Pro license from a CD cover mount, and your protection is now out of date.

You need to update your Outpost protection to survive today’s cyber battleground!

While the version of Outpost Security Suite Pro you’re using now is good software, it was designed before today’s major threats appeared on the scene, and before Vista was in widespread use,so it’s not equipped to protect against the latest threats or the latest computers.

To upgrade your comprehensive protection against the latest web-borne threats, you need Outpost Security Suite Pro 2009.

Learn more about how Outpost Security Suite Pro has improved.

Upgrade now and, for just €19.95, you can get a three-computer license for Outpost Security Suite Pro 2009!

Sincerely,
Your Agnitum Team
Taking Care of Your Security
http://www.agnitum.com 

GET THE MOST
complete protection
60% off

Был очень удивлен. Забавно, ведь один из модулей  Outpost Security Suite Pro -
Персональный спам-фильтр:
...Самообучающиеся инструменты защиты от спама позволяют более эффективно распознавать ненужные письма в ходе работы. На основе задаваемых вами предпочтений, модуль будет все точнее отсеивать массовые рассылки, оставляя в ящике только те письма, которые вы ждете...
P.S. Ничего не имею против продукта, сам когда-то около года сидел на лицензионной 2-ой версии фаервола.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

RFC заголовок смотрел?

----------


## SDA

Нет.

----------


## Макcим

Тогда не факт, что письмо от Agnitum. Возможно их пытаются скомпрометировать.

----------


## XP user

> Тогда не факт, что письмо от Agnitum. Возможно их пытаются скомпрометировать.


Когда я тестировал их продукты, я подписался на новости. После тестирования я отказался от подписки, но они до сих пор спамуют - уже года полтора... Сообщения по ВСЕМ параметрам их...

Paul

----------

